# Office 365 >  >  How to create Excel 365 video?

## DuneBuggy

Hello members,

I would like to create a tutorial video without camera, but with software. Please help me:

- Which software do I need?
- With which software can I edit the video then?

I really appreciate every helpful answer.

Thank you!

----------


## FDibbins

I have done something like this before using Camtasia Studio 8.  I think they give you a 30-day trial, after that, you need to buy a licence.  There are other, free, screen-capture software out there, try googling that term  :Smilie:

----------


## DuneBuggy

Thank you very much for your quick help. I will get this program, which I checked out today.

How is it with the copyright of Excel? Is it legal to make tutorial videos of the Office package and publish it on i.e. YouTube?

Thanks again for your help!

DuneBuggy

----------


## FDibbins

I do not know how the copyright laws apply, but there are tions of excel vids already on youtube, so i guess it is not a problem

----------

